# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  10 фраз пугающих мужчин

## vova230

10 фраз, которых боится любой мужчина

Мужчины очень ранимые и пугливые существа. Иногда для сердечного приступа достаточно двух-трех неаккуратно сказанных фраз. Например, вот этих. 
*
1. Когда мы поженимся?* 
Если бы он знал ответ на этот вопрос, ты бы уже была замужем. Мужчины не любят торопиться в подобных делах, и любые намеки с твоей стороны не приблизят тебя к желанной цели, а лишь вызовут его агрессию.

*2. Ты не хочешь пройтись со мной по магазинам?* 
Разумеется, он не хочет, учитывая тот факт, что легкий променад по магазинам, скорее всего, затянется на весь день и закончится тем, что купленная тобой вещь разонравится еще у кассы.

*3. Ты не замечаешь во мне никаких изменений?* 
Мало ли что ты могла с собой сотворить! Выщипала брови? Накрасила губы новой помадой? Подстриглась? Мужчина умный – он знает, что не нужно заставлять свой мозг напряженно работать только для того, чтобы выяснить, что у тебя всего-навсего появилась новая тушь, увеличивающая объем на 256%.

*4. А как ты думаешь…* 
Этого вопроса мужчина боится по причине его абсурдности. И дело даже не в том, что дальше последует: «…какие туфельки лучше?» или «…а Катька правда дура или притворяется?» А в том, что ты все равно решишь по-своему: «Решено, возьму красные на танкетке» или «Конечно, кто бы сомневался!»

*5. Я хочу познакомить тебя с моими родителями* 
Если вы встречаетесь достаточно долгое время, то, вполне возможно, твоим родителям интересны ваши планы на жизнь. И он об этом явно догадывается. Поэтому твое предложение повидаться с мамой и папой может быть для него равносильно фразе №1. 

*6. Тебе нравится эта норковая шубка?* 
Опасный вопрос – он способен сделать из любого мужчины гринписовца. Лучше стать защитником бедных зверьков, чем еще раз отложить покупку нового автомобиля.

*7. Мне нужно с тобой поговорить* 
Эта фраза страшна тем, что за ней может последовать все что угодно. Начиная от признания в том, что ты ждешь ребенка, и заканчивая любым из перечисленных выше пунктов.

*8. Прошлой ночью я симулировала оргазм…* 
Надо же, а ведь именно прошлой ночью твой МЧ подумал, что в постели он – настоящий герой-любовник! Мучительные раздумья, не притворялась ли ты и на этот раз, будут портить ему настроение еще очень долго.

*9. А Паша/Витя/Степа всегда мыл за собой посуду…* 
А тебе бы такое понравилось? И если этот Паша/Витя/Степа был так хорош, почему вы до сих пор не вместе?

*10. Ты меня любишь?* 
Казалось бы, что может быть проще сказать «да», однако в вопросах любви мужчину пугает любая конкретика, особенно столь откровенная и прямолинейная. Поэтому шансы, что он тут же честно ответит тебе на этот вопрос, ничтожно малы. Скорее всего, твой мачо пустится в философские рассуждения типа «А что такое любовь?».

----------


## Irina

Неужели все эти фразы вас действительно пугают?)))

----------


## Sanych

Не все и не всех

----------


## Irina

Вот и я так думаю))

----------


## vova230

Ну ведь не я же это придумал.

----------


## Sanych

Ну так и испугались не мы

----------


## suzi

Бедненькие наши дорогие мужчины. Какие оказывается пугливые.)))

----------


## Carlen

> Не все и не всех


Не все фразы пугают, значит кое какие все ж пугают))).
Думается в чем то автор прав. Если не пугают, то, скажем так, не всегда в жилу.
Странно, но женщин эти фразы не напрягают.

----------


## Vanya

про родителей неправда  вернее, не совсем)

----------


## Droplya

Этих фраз скорее не пугаются.... этих фраз опасаются ))))
Хотя все индивидуально, но большинство все же шугается и делает круглые глаза. Очень забавно смотреть ))))

----------

